# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro V1.11 Release - MTK Scatter Flashing added

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.11 Release Notes *[17 JANUARY 2017]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progress based on customers requests and demands.# eMMC Pro All in ONE 1.04# Android *MTK Scatter Flashing* implemented.# User interface smart collapse and expand for the clear UI# Progressive firmware for the return api's  *[Android MTK Scatter Flashing implemented] *  # Preloader header generate automatically# Boot Size Api's implemented into software# MTK Scatter Algorithm added.  *[eMMC Pro All in ONE 1.04]*  # eMMC Pro V1.11 Version is released .   *Download link :* here 
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_ _

----------

